# 16” lodge and Shipley lathe - $2,000 (santa rosa, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Aug 24, 2020)

16” lodge and Shipley lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Low usage lathe, 3phase, works as it should. Has a cracked cast foot.



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## benmychree (Aug 24, 2020)

A lot of money for a 1940s machine with only about 400 RPM


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 25, 2020)

benmychree said:


> A lot of money for a 1940s machine with only about 400 RPM



Apparently the seller is coming to that  realization , now $2000.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 25, 2020)

That broken base is a problem.
Yeah, too much money.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes, that would be a problem!


----------



## Superburban (Aug 25, 2020)

$2K, I would give it a thought if it was nearby. May be old, but has a lot more features then my 40's SouthBend. Not even sure what many of the knobs do.


----------



## tq60 (Aug 25, 2020)

Great machine, brother to ours.

Has separate drive units, that is the circled knobs aligned with the shafts.

Gear head unit, stops or stalls for nobody.

We peeled a 3/8 chip at 7 inch diameter without busting a sweat.

We also have SB 14.5 that we use the most as it has VFD and handy, but when heavy work needed the L&S gets it done.

6800 pounds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## benmychree (Aug 25, 2020)

I know what all the knobs do, ran one for several years on and off, note that this one cuts both threads and leads, and note that it is a 12 speed head.
Another knob is on the feed gear train  around the back end of the gear guard that has to do with the coarse range of threads and feeds.


----------

